# What is swinging streamers technique?



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Just curious as to how you do this technique, do you strip in at all?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i do, but just a touch to get the line moving, or to get my streamer into a seam of water. i then let the streamer "swing" downstream


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You are letting your streamer 'dead drift" into where you want it- in the "zone' so to speak- then you try to keep it in that seam or area where you think he's holding by controlling your line thru mending- giving it line or tight lining it get it to swing into the desired "hole" Very much as one would do with soft hackles- and that's another thread in itself.


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I have always wanted to try streamers but never have. Any advice on which ones to try?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

dpends on where your going, my post about yesterday.... i was on the middle weber throwing blood buggers. caught 11 in 3 hours time.


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

How about the MP?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

if it were me on the MP i would chuck thin mints... if you cant find them or know how to tie them, i would toss olive, brown, and black with a little sparkle, not a ton... but again if it were me. stick to your seam lines and deeper pools.


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks kochanut. Are you using a sinking tip line with those or just adding weight?


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

do you use sinking line w/soft hackle?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i use a floating line myself, and if i need to i put a little piece of sink putty on


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

kochanut said:


> i use a floating line myself, and if i need to i put a little piece of sink putty on


So where's the pics of the hogs Koch?
You know how to "swing a streamer" lol :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> > i use a floating line myself, and if i need to i put a little piece of sink putty on
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=5&t=27851

pics, sorry i forgot to send them we just now got home


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19916&hilit=+streamers


----------

